# Violin Sketch



## hanako

Hi,

I composed this piece a few weeks ago. I'd appreciate any feedback.






Thanks,
Hanako


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Solid.

Unity in style.
Nice countrepoint to enhance the harmonic simplicity of the pentatonic key & tonality.
Reflects nicely and accurately the mood you described in the comment.


Also like the performance.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## hanako

Thank you for the encouragement


----------

